# One litter Down, One to go!



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi guy, I'm new to the forum and new to rat owning 

So the girlfriend and I were in a pet store and as we went by the rats she feel in love with them. 
Needless to say we took home two male albinos lol well I fell in love with them. so we ended up getting two girls from local pet stores, one Double Rex, and on Dumbo.
Well, before I purchased a couple of books neither of us realized that they were capable of reproducing quite so easily and quickly. We are set up much better now boys in the top level of the Critter Nation and Girls down stairs.


Dax the double rat had her litter three days ago and Kes, the dumbo, isn't far behind.
All of the rat will be placed in good homes, Tara (Girlfriend) works at a vet clinic had been working like a mad woman to find great homes.
The boys are getting neutered as well so this little mishap doesn't happen again.


Right now the expectant mother is in with the boys, since she is alrdy knocked up so what could it hurt. When is it okay to put the expectant mother in with the babies and her mother?

View attachment 7078

Kes the Expected, and Shiann our lab

View attachment 7081

our whelping cage


View attachment 7082

Dax and her 7 Pups



View attachment 7080

Daddy (Nelix) sleeping, atleast I hope that is all he is doing


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

rats can get pregnant again right after giving birth ... I would neuter your boys Its affordable and prevents any risk of this ever happening again


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Btw You knowingly bought males and females you had to have known they would breed


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

*re-read*



elliriyanna said:


> rats can get pregnant again right after giving birth ... I would neuter your boys Its affordable and prevents any risk of this ever happening again




As i said in the post, they are getting Neutered. this was a mishap, I didn't realize sexual maturity was reached before they finished growing. 
Also as I stated lol, they are separated.

The Litters are fun, and new experience, most have homes spoken for, and I have the means and space to take care of them.
I'm looking for some info on whether or not I can put the expectant female in the lower half with Dax, or if this could cause problems.

Thanks, Cory


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It's okay. We all make mistakes.

I'd take the pregnant girl out now so that you don't risk her becoming pregnant again if she gives birth overnight soon.


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> It's okay. We all make mistakes.
> 
> I'd take the pregnant girl out now so that you don't risk her becoming pregnant again if she gives birth overnight soon.


 yup, the earliest she could possible give birth isn't for another 8 days. she hasn't started spotting yet and she just started producing milk.
Do you think it is safe to put her in with the pups? safe for the pups I mean.


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Just took this photo about 30sec ago.
j


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Aw! How cute!

I don't think that I'd put the two mothers together with bubs this young, but that's just me. I'd wait to hear back from people with more experience on that one.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

with putting them together, many people have different opinions. I see nothing wrong with it since in the wild rats always raise their babies together in a nanny system, though most prefer to keep them apart in the case that the babies get stolen or the babies get trampled. its up to you, If you can tell the babies apart go ahead, they will most likely help each other. if not or if issues arise, separate them. since they are about a week apart, you might have some issues. personally I would wait till the babies are around a week or 2 old before introducing them back together, just simply because for about the first week, the milk the female produces is higher in protein and fat and good bacteria, that if the babies got stolen, they might not get. though once again, rats fair just fine in the wild in a nanny system and many people who breed rats for food rarely have too many issues (typically only happens with over crowding or large litters), so I'm sure they will be fine. its one of those debated things, so you just have to use your instincts.
Don't worry, everyone makes mistakes. When I first started researching rats I was kind of shocked by how early they could breed as well, I was expecting at lease 12 weeks, not 6 weeks.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually, domesticated rats reach sexual maturity at five weeks. With rats in the wild, it's more like eight weeks, or so. Interestingly, domesticated does usually have far larger litters (12-20), whereas wild does' litters are about half that size.

Also, for the record, according to RatBehavior.org, the postpartum estrus takes place "on the first evening that is at least 10 hours after giving birth," and the post-weaning estrus takes place 29 days after birth.


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Well my other rat (Kes) whelped last night, so there goes my theory of 8 more days left. My guess is that she has them early, which they look healthy and normal sized or she was alrdy preggers when I bought her. Most liking I had my days incorrect. I looked for the receipt and couldn't find it. Kes however, isn't nursing them. I'm lucky that the litters are only four days apart, looks like Dax is going to have to pull double duty. I tried keeping the newest litter with just her mom alone, but that went on for like two hours Without her as much as checking on them, before I put them in with the older litter to allow them to nurse. They all seem to be doing great. Hopefully the newest mother will start to help out.


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

BigBen said:


> Actually, domesticated rats reach sexual maturity at five weeks. With rats in the wild, it's more like eight weeks, or so. Interestingly, domesticated does usually have far larger litters (12-20), whereas wild does' litters are about half that size.Also, for the record, according to RatBehavior.org, the postpartum estrus takes place "on the first evening that is at least 10 hours after giving birth," and the post-weaning estrus takes place 29 days after birth.


Very cool I didn't know that!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

How many babies is that lone mom nursing now?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah, don't worry too much on it. These things happen. I had an accidental litter a while back when my girls broke out of their cage and got in with the boys. 

I won't lie, looking after rat babies is one of the most fun and rewarding things you can do, but finding homes and wondering if you've given them to the right people is so hard. I'd hate to have to go through that part again


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> How many babies is that lone mom nursing now?


16 between the both litters. So it's still range of what a normal litter could be, Hard on the mother i'm sure, but do-able.


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

Babs said:


> Ah, don't worry too much on it. These things happen. I had an accidental litter a while back when my girls broke out of their cage and got in with the boys.
> 
> I won't lie, looking after rat babies is one of the most fun and rewarding things you can do, but finding homes and wondering if you've given them to the right people is so hard. I'd hate to have to go through that part again


 I agree, it is pretty neat. 

Finding homes is going to be hard, but we are already finding home and doing "interview" for suitable parents.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'd inquire about taking some, but I'll be full up on rats at the end of the month.


----------



## CoryRat (Jun 18, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I'd inquire about taking some, but I'll be full up on rats at the end of the month.


Let me know if you change your mind


----------

